# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Service] Kronus's Signature Shop

## [Kronus]

*Closed!*

*Cerrado!**

Geschlossen!

Lukket!

Fermé!

Stängt!*

----------


## Bunster

There be a lot of sig shops latley lool xD nice serivce though non the less

----------


## Mirror

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Alex Mercer - Prototype.
Size: (400x125) < My Default Size
Colors: Whatever you like
Text: Mirror
Additional Information:

----------


## Demonshade

> render: planet renders // renders - pc game renders/alex mercer - prototype.
> size: (400x125) < my default size
> colors: Whatever you like
> text: Mirror - i beat it in 1 day.
> Additional information:


suck it lick it suck it

----------


## [Kronus]



----------


## P1raten

LoL, hordenight, u fails. Text fail that is.

"Mirror - i beat it in 1 day."

----------


## Reflection

Yea indeed. _major_ fail.. lol, such a big deal, isn't it? ..

----------


## P1raten

LoL, Was just giving him a heads-up.

----------


## OrangeKingdom

render: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Blood Magic
size: (400x125)
colors: Whatever.
text: Fillo: Powerleveling & Account Sales!
Additional information: Only use the chick on the right please (blue one)

----------


## [Kronus]

> LoL, hordenight, u fails. Text fail that is.
> 
> "Mirror - i beat it in 1 day."



Might want to check Mirror's post again. It says that on Demonshade's because that was Mirror's first request. He changed it because he thought it sounded somewhat gay  :Smile: 



Sorry, i had a tough time with that render. I just woke up : \

----------


## Henessy

render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/dis...php?pos=-21864
size: (400x125)
colors: Anything that looks Italian and cool, haha : )
text: The Hacker
Additional information: Make it look Sexy  :Smile:

----------


## [Kronus]

Lol, i hope you like the colors  :Wink:

----------


## omfgwtflolmfao

Render:Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Prototype - Alex Mercer
Size: (400x125)
Colors:Black and Red
Text:OMFG
Additional Information:Nuthinz

----------


## ßetray

[Size/dimensions]: 350/400 x 125. W/e works best with the Render.

[Images to be used/links]: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Ezio 2 Hidden Baldes

[Colours]: Gray/Black [White or a red that blends well]

[Font]: Something thin.

[Text/Quote/Name]: ßetray [2nd line, indented(smaller text): MMOWNED]

[Style]: Grunge w/ a hint of Abstrat

[Border]: A nice 1-2pxl darker shade border

Side Note: I haven't done sigs in a year or 2 so I'm fairly behind on methods. If you could upload the .psd so I could look @ it that would be awesome!

----------


## RyeRye

*Format:*
 *Render:* (Planet Renders // Renders - Home): Planet Renders // Renders - Comic Renders/Hulk Try to get that glare off his neck if you can, if not it's cool :P
*Size:* (400x125) < My Default Size Sure.  :Smile: 
*Colors: Anything.
Text: RyeRye (subtext): You don't like me when i'm angry.
Additional Information: Can I please have an avatar too? And one like mine with the border and my name in it. Thanks 
i'll +Rep
*

----------


## [Kronus]



----------


## omfgwtflolmfao

> 


=O I luvz it thanks bro. +Rep

----------


## [Kronus]

PSD: 

```
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=257IGA6F
```

----------


## [Kronus]

*
*

----------


## ßetray

> PSD: 
> 
> ```
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=257IGA6F
> ```


Epic job! And thank you very much for the .psd upload! +rep.

I think ima edit the text some, but I'll credit you for the sig.

Edit: rep on CD. I'll hit you up later.

----------


## Vindicated

Hey, I don't really wanna use the format :O Cause it kinda defeats the purpose of what I am saying. 

I would like a freestyle signature like my current one, except with the name SectorSeven. Thanks <3

----------


## [Kronus]



----------


## Vindicated

Nice, enjoy it. +Rep x2

----------


## Warwenw

Render : >CLICK<
colors : Dark and dirty
Main Text : Gurrisch <3
Sub Text : Hide n Seek
Additional information: Make it with grunge style plawx :3


3 +Rep cookies for you later :3

----------


## P1raten

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Naruto vs Sasuke
Size: 
Colors:
Text: P1raten
SubText: Owner of iFog
Additional Information:

----------


## [Kronus]



----------


## Warwenw

I approve! ;D
3 +rep Cookies for Yarrr! ;3<3

----------


## [Kronus]



----------


## XC4T4LY5TX

Format: smudgy/grungy
Render: ( Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Avatar of Grenth )
Size: (400x125)
Colors: same green as in the render / purple
Text: xCaT
Additional Information:

----------


## P1raten

:Embarrassment:  awesum! 2x cookies for u!

----------


## AJP

Format:The style you love the most.
Render: Have to have some feel to it.
Size: N/A
Colors: Could you make a color and a B/W version?
Text: Your own name.
Additional Information: im just doing this to get some inspiration - im having a creative block. but i will wear it at ifog  :Smile:

----------


## [Kronus]



----------


## RyeRye

Hey, my friend said she liked my signature, and she wants one :P

*Format:*
 *Render:* (Planet Renders // Renders - Home): Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Flareon (TCG)

*Size:* (400x125) < My Default Size Default
*Colors: Any.
Text:* "Muffin" Subtext: Kickin' ass since day 1
* Additional Information:* Make it look good, thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Hunterplay

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/World of Warcraft
Size: (400x125) < My Default Size
Colors:What ever colour works
Text:Hunterplay
MMOwned News Team

----------


## [Kronus]

Sorry AJP I really didn't feel like doing my own signature, i like doing them for other people. But the next sig i do for fun ill post it.

Thanks for the requests Rye and Hunterplay, I'll start right now.

----------


## [Kronus]



----------


## Da Hitman

Render:Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Gears of War
Size: (400x125) 
Colors: Whatever you would think is best
Text: Krighter of MMOwned
Additional Information: nothing special xD

----------


## ViND_

Kronus, let's see if you can pull this off. It's a request of mine that hasn't been answered. Here's the quote:





> Hello there. I don't have Photoshop on my new laptop and I really need a signature. So, I'll ask you guys. 
> 
> 
> I need a Devil May Cry signature.
> 
> 
> Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Devil May Cry 4 - Dante
> 
> Font to be used: The font from the "A community..." sign from this forum Devil May Cry Forums
> ...

----------


## The-General

Render: (Planet Renders // Renders - Home) Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Meet the Scout
Size: (400x125) < My Default Size
Colors:Anything you think fits
Text: Macgyver subtext: BONK!
Additional Information:

----------


## [Kronus]

Alright everyone I will start the signatures tomorrow. Sorry I was gone so long.

Please, no one request until i post all of the requested signatures. Once they are posted, feel free to request.

This does not mean you can only request once i post each signature i make. It just means I have to catch up on the 4 signatures...

----------


## Hunterplay

No problem. You do the for free anyways.

----------


## [Kronus]

> Kronus, let's see if you can pull this off. It's a request of mine that hasn't been answered. Here's the quote:


Gave me all the info about the text design, but what does the text say  :Smile:

----------


## [Kronus]

3rd: Waiting for Text.

----------


## Hunterplay

Thanks  :Big Grin:  +rep if I can

----------


## rc114

REnder:Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/American Mcgees Alice
size :Frown: 400x125)
colors:doesn't matter
Text:TheMadHatter(subtext) AKA:Rc114
additional infoormation:could i also get an avatar? Pleasy and thank you

----------


## ForcesAlike

*Render:* Planet Renders // Renders - Misc/Unknown Renders/3D Liquid Lighter 
*Size:* 400x125
*Colors:* Whatever matches render*
Text:* ForcesAlike
* Additional Information:* Make Abstract/Grungy

Thanks.

----------


## TheBluePanda

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Other Cartoon Renders/Panda 
Or Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/World of Warcraft
(PS : Just take your favorite render) 
Size: Normal signature size (I think that is 400X125 ?)
Colors: Whatever matches render
Text: TheBluePanda
Additional Information: Well I'm going to request the name "TheBluePanda" so just make something that fits the name a little I guess ;-)

----------


## The-General

Thanks mate, really cool pic! +Rep

----------


## ViND_

> Gave me all the info about the text design, but what does the text say


I think I wrote that too. Text should be "Walter" without the "".

----------


## Ground Zero

*Render:* (http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...G%20Render.png*)
Size:* (500x140) 
*Colors: Anything that floats your boat. 
Text: Ground Zero 
Additional Information: Could you make it look like he's just landed in fire or something? xD
Could you also crop a avatar sized piece of the head for my avatar  Like IRaws but with the words "GZ"

*

----------


## [Kronus]



----------


## OrangeKingdom

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Abstract 3D Renders/Envy
Size: (400x125)
Colors: Make it blend nice, I dont care.
Text: Fillo Services:
Additional Information: "Powerleveling, Scamming & Account Sales" (Under Fillo? - maybe smaller font? your decisions)

----------


## [Kronus]



----------


## BrightChild

i invented sig services.

----------


## [Kronus]



----------


## TheBluePanda

> 


Thanks! i love it! +3rep

----------


## ForcesAlike

> 


Thanks so much i love it.

----------


## [Kronus]



----------


## Ground Zero

Woah, That is Amazing! Thank you so much Kronos! =D

----------


## Reflection

I must say, that's one very impressing signature you made for Ground Zero. Great work.

----------


## [Kronus]

Thanks. It took a little longer than most of my signatures, but so far i think it is my best.

----------


## OrangeKingdom

very nice indeed.

----------


## [Kronus]



----------


## OrangeKingdom

Thanks hun thats lovely.
Mind me giving you a Mini Project inspired by your avatar?

Take my current avatar and remove everything inside the "O" and then inside it the word "Fill" with maybe a design but make it readable.

Kinda a cute little play off my name. Fill-O hehe.

If not I understand your busy. Thanks for the signature atleast.

----------


## Ground Zero

Bah, Did you just use CS3? or Do you have CS4 (is that even out yet)? 

What programs did you use, im thinking of learning. ^^

----------


## [Kronus]

I use CS3. But CS4 is out if you would like to try it. I personally like CS2 or 3.

@ Fillo
How is this?

----------


## omfgwtflolmfao

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Ice Dragon WoW
Size: Default Size
Colors: Blue and black
Text: Lolowned
Additional Information: Could you make me an avatar too?

Also I will be using this on another forum.

----------


## OrangeKingdom

wow Kro that is DOPE.

Could you simply remove the hyphen (-) and it would be perfect omg i love you.

----------


## [Kronus]

/kiss

----------


## OrangeKingdom

thank you SO much its appreciated <3

----------


## [Kronus]

First animated sig.

----------


## omfgwtflolmfao

> First animated sig.


Oh my gawd that is amazing! You sir have excellent skill. +Rep I am in your debt =)

EDIT: >_> Gotta spread.

----------


## [Kronus]

Thanks, i might do some more animated signatures. They take so much more time though haha.

----------


## P1raten

I have more rep than you >.>

Awesome work. +rep for being helpfull!

----------


## jerrkan

REnder:Planet Renders // Renders - Movie and TV Show Renders/300 - Leonidas
size:450x125)
colors: Take something cool  :Smile: 
Main Text:Jerrkan
sub text: WowVirtue Owner
additional infoormation: 

Also +rep x2 for this great service  :Smile:

----------


## [Ichigo]

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/WoW Night elf
Size: (400x125)
Colors: Choose them for me  :Wink: 
Text: Elrebririon
Additional Information:


Also,I would like to have an avatar like iRaw one's?(Text : elre ) .

Thank you in advance.

----------


## RyeRye

> Also,I would like to have an avatar like iRaw one's?(Text : elre ) .
> Thank you in advance.


 :Wink: 

Render: Anything WoW, Super heros, or anything like that. I'll let you freestyle it.
Size: I guess regular size.
Colors: Colorful colors  :Big Grin:  
Text: RyeRye
Additional Information: Think I could get an avatar too? And if you could make it animated that would be awesome! I like omfgwtflolmfao sig.

Thanks a million.

----------


## Dragonshadow

This is ****ing SICK!

Does it have to be from planetrenders, or can I link you an image?

----------


## Reflection

DS, does that mean I still have to do your signature? :P Kinda busy currently.

----------


## Dragonshadow

> DS, does that mean I still have to do your signature? :P Kinda busy currently.



I don't know whos better lol x_x
I want a sig, avatar, and Source (tf2, l4d) spray from it lol.

----------


## Confucius

don't need sig/avatar anymore ^^

----------


## exalier

*Render:* Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Death Knight Female
*Size:* (400x125)
*Colors:* Blue/ Grey
* Text:* Darthex

Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## [Kronus]

Sorry if you dont like it. Was just messing around and thought it'd be pretty cool  :Big Grin: 

@DragonShadow

You can just give me an image, just make sure its not an image with no movement and isnt 1x1 resolution.

----------


## Dragonshadow

*Image:* http://www.shadowwow.com/images/2806...eft_4_dead.jpg
*Size:* 400x130 sig, and if possible a 120x120 avatar, and a 256x256 (max) image (So I can turn it into a spray for l4d)
*Colors:* uuhhmm, same colors as her, red black white gray skintone.*
Text:* (Two versions of the sig and ava please?) Dragonshadow on one, and Fire on the other one, The spray should just be Fire*
Additional Information:* Her chin needs to look a little more "bloodbath" and less" 5 'o clock shadow" (possibly make her eyes kinda glow a bit?)
No animation please.

 I have no idea what you mean by "not an image with no movement"

----------


## [Kronus]

EDIT: Doing all the avatars separate.

----------


## Zeluous

*Image:* *http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-45933*
*Size: 400x150 sig, and if possible a 120x120 avatar*
*Colours: Red and lime green fusion*
*Text: Zeluous*
*Subtext: Of MMOwned*
*Additional : Can her face be the Avatar please :P*

----------


## [Kronus]

Hapkidomaster, you requested the same render as someone else. I would like you to choose a different render as it could turn out much like the other one.

----------


## [The Major]

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Misc/Unknown Renders/Skeleton mixed with Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Skeleton Soldiers
Size: (400x125) or what ever you think is best
Colors: Black white red grey etc.
Text: something with major of dead or something.  :Big Grin: 
Additional Information Mix then good so it'll look like they follow the "Skeleton"

----------


## Reflection

Basically, a render with "movement" is a render which does something specific like kicking, shooting or something else. Where something is happening, not just a guy who stands in a blatantly manner and does nothing. Having a render with movement usually makes a more interesting signature.

----------


## [Kronus]

Thanks for clearing that up for everyone Reflection.

----------


## Festigio

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/The Melancholy Of Haruhi Suzumiya
Size: (400x125)
Colors: Bright colors
Text: Festigio
Additional Information: Make it look 'summer-ish'

----------


## Viter

If you can make a sign and avatar (with link from zelda :O) that i like I'll give you 5rep...
I don't have a render so you'll have to surprise me  :Smile:

----------


## [Ichigo]

Thank you kronus , you are amazing.

----------


## devilos

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Movie and TV Show Renders/Kung Fu Panda - Po
Size: (400x125)
Colors: idk make it good as u wish
Text: Devilos FTW
Additional Information: Just to be happy signature and if u can animate it =D
And forgot avatar... When u get time =D . Respect!

----------


## jerrkan

[Kronus] I love it  :Big Grin:  

Thanks for it <3333

----------


## devilos

OMFG man i wached all pages and every siggy u maded is so beautiful and with a lot of spended time. Now im your biggest FUN <3 [Kronus]!!! I tryed once to make signature and this is my first signature i ever maded last year and never again.

I know its sux but what i can do without any skills =D Hope u wont laugh that lot
And ye I will just wait for my turn on siggy when u made it =D coz I know it will be AwEsOmE!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tylorjackie

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Alien vs Predator
Size: (400x125) 
Colors: evil blue and dark (make it cool with the pic)
Text: tylorjackie=jedi
jedi=god
god=better than all of you
Additional Information: please just have the red thing gone and thanks alot for the support  :Smile:

----------


## [Kronus]

\\\CLOSED///
Until ALL Signatures and Avatars are completed.

----------


## sheepking

>_< My sigshops never turn out so well >-< although my sigs are almost as good as yours >.<

----------


## Reflection

> >_< My sigshops never turn out so well >-< although my sigs are almost as good as yours >.<


If your signature is made by you, then no, you're not as good as him.

----------


## sheepking

lol
Reflection -> Flamer
Flamers -> Suck

Reflection -> Sucks

Just because you dont like it it isnt bad. stfu >:(

----------


## exalier

> If your signature is made by you, then no, you're not as good as him.


Whats wrong with his signature? Art is all taste. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean others hold the same opinion.

----------


## devilos

well i like it ... but my fun is kronus... but sheep king siggy is so good =D

----------


## Reflection

I never said I didn't like it, I just said that Kronus is better currently.

Your signature is missing vital stuff in the signature, for example realism and depth, while Kronus's isn't. That's what separate signatures from the others, the thought and consideration put into the signature, not just how good it looks.

As I said, I never flamed you for the signature - just stated why you wouldn't get as many requests. Perhaps it's your style, it's used a lot. I admit that I myself has used that style and yes, I see a lot of them. Perhaps it's just that more amount of users has seen his signature service. Personally I prefer Kronus's style because it's different, yet nice. 

Such a minor thing as how you respond creates an impression of who you are despite never meeting you outside of the internet. (Again, not an accusation. Just generally speaking.)

Great work Kronus, keep it up.

Oh and to sheepking, sorry if you misunderstood me. I'm sure a lot of people would appreciate your service if you made one - if you strive towards being the best, you will, eventually.

----------


## [Kronus]

Avatar: 

I made a render aswell if anyone wishes to spread (under my name of course): http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w...trender123.png

----------


## devilos

woah for dragonshadow's siggy and thanks for render.

----------


## Dragonshadow

> Avatar: 
> 
> I made a render aswell if anyone wishes to spread (under my name of course): http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w...trender123.png


Whoaaa holy crap thanks.
If you don't mind, can you pm me the psd? I like looking at that stuff  :Big Grin: 
Edit: The smoke is white when viewed on a white background (on the Fire one) and completely missing from the Dragonshadow one.

----------


## [Kronus]

Do you want the smoke to be transparent or that gray color? And do you want it on the DS one?

----------


## Dragonshadow

> Do you want the smoke to be transparent or that gray color? And do you want it on the DS one?


Actually I'd rather not have the smoke on either thank you  :Smile:

----------


## [Kronus]



----------


## Zeluous

*Ty dude! Thats going on the right*

----------


## Asbfaw

Nice i Might ask you to make 1 later

----------


## Jotox

Niceeeeee

I actually saw that the render I wanted was already used earlier.... and I love the sig you made out of it. 

Could I ask you to make another from it? Or... well idk

----------


## Redwar17797

Render:http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-11548
Size: 400 x 120
Colors: What ever you think looks good
Text: Dobbs
Addition Info: Can you make a Matching Avatar please

----------


## [Kronus]

People, the reason I said "closed" is so I don't get anymore requests piled up on me. I had 6 when I closed and now I'm starting to get more. Please re-request once I say I am finished with ALL of the signatures that were requested before I closed.

Thank you.

----------


## sheepking

Uhh. You better delete this post. Else I think Kronus will be very, very angry.

----------


## Asbfaw

Hello Kronus,
I Don't Want Any Render Just a Black Background.
Size: Can You Make the size 90*90
Colors: Blue and Red
Text: BloodFire(Sub-Text)Entertainment(Make this Bold)
If You make it then Could You email it to Me at [email protected]
Thank You If You Make for me Then I will +REP

----------


## devilos

hmmm strange thing 0 rep power , 0 reputation
and btw




> People, the reason I said "closed" is so I don't get anymore requests piled up on me. I had 6 when I closed and now I'm starting to get more. Please re-request once I say I am finished with ALL of the signatures that were requested before I closed.
> 
> Thank you.

----------


## Asbfaw

Is there anything rong with 0 rep power and 0 rep well Thanks to Hunterplay and some dipshit News Dude -REP'Ed Me

----------


## Mirror

> Is there anything rong with 0 rep power and 0 rep well Thanks to Hunterplay and some dipshit News Dude -REP'Ed Me


I suggest reading the rules. Don't flame, you'll be infracted. I'm sure he had a good reason too -rep your like 2 rep lol.

EDIT: His -rep would show up in your latest rep recieved, so I don't think you ever had rep from the beginning LOL.

----------


## Reflection

You actually remind me of unenergizer..

----------


## [Kronus]

Sorry about not posting any new signatures lately. School just started and havn't had the time to make them. The weekend is here so I should be able to make all of those that followed the rules...

----------


## [Kronus]



----------


## devilos

its cool bro =D checking this thread every day and with that message u make me happy =D ill be waiting and good sig that Major of Death =D

----------


## Dr. Doom

Signature Request Format:
1. Render Link (From Planetrenders.net) - http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-14006
2. Signature Size (400x120 Is The Default) - 400x120
3. Displayed Text (What you want written) - Raiden805 w/ Contributor on the bottom
4. Do you want a Custom Font? (Find one from Dafont.com) - Exorcista Font | dafont.com
6. Extra Details (Any thing else you want?) - Make it look sick! with a good color scheme like darker colors, but dont make raiden look bad
7. Is there any thing else I should know before making your Signature? I like raiden lol, dont underestimate the electricity  :Smile: 

maybe not so exhadurated =)

----------


## ßetray

> People, the reason I said "closed" is so I don't get anymore requests piled up on me. I had 6 when I closed and now I'm starting to get more. Please re-request once I say I am finished with ALL of the signatures that were requested before I closed.
> 
> Thank you.


Bumping your CLOSED message.

Also saying great sigs as always.

----------


## Meiya Stormsinger

Render: Epicness.
Size: 400x125
Colors: Same as on the render.
Text: Meiya Stormsinger.
Additional information: I want two different ones, i want on with "Contributor" at the bottom, and one without "contributor"  :Smile:

----------


## [Kronus]

Someone shoot me...please.

Can people honestly be this dumb?

----------


## sheepking

Yes we can.

----------


## Proxes

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Flamedramon
Size: (400x125) 
Colors:What Ever you think that would make it look great
Text:Proxes
Additional Information:Just make it look Great

----------


## Sitzn

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Assassin's Creed
Size: (400x125) 
Colors: Hm, A bit dark with something that lights it up, A sun or something else
Text: RobiiN
Additional Information: Make it look Hawt =)

----------


## Zore

PEOPLE. HE HAS OVER 9 PAGES OF REQUESTS. CUT THE GUY A LITTLE SLACK,
HE IS DOING HIS BEST.

That was my comment ^^ Thanks.

~ Zore

----------


## [Kronus]

That's not the problem. The problem is that people are stupid enough to not read the previous posts that I said the thread was CLOSED until I say. So everyone who asked after I said it was closed will not receive the signatures. You can re request after I say its alright.

----------


## Zore

Ok man, sorry about that. I was just trying to help you get the
point across  :Smile: .

~Zore

----------


## Dragonshadow

*its ****ing closed guys stop posting requests*

----------


## Reflection

> *its ****ing closed guys stop posting requests*


qft .

----------


## Dragonshadow

I'm giving infractions to anyone else who requests before he says its open again

You have been warned.

----------


## Zore

Nice job laying down the law DS =D.

I agree completely.

----------


## sheepking

Kronus, please make me a favor: Update your Mainpost to say Closed as big as Dragonshadow said.


Or maybe close the thread and send the finished requests as PM and if you want to reopen the shop, make a new thread... Just an Idea
~sheep

----------


## P1raten

placeholder for request D:

jk

Agree completely with you ds.

----------


## Phygar

Why don't you just close your thread until you are ready/if you ever are again?

----------


## Dragonshadow

Because then he can't post the requests here.
Its easier to post them than to pm them.

----------


## devilos

pretty much time and u still didnt done  :Frown:  skip mine i almost forgot for signature just come on sec to see if u maby done

----------

